# Compilador Basic para picmicro



## soichiro (Oct 24, 2005)

Hola, felicitaciones por el foro...

Lo que deseo consultar es si hay forma de emular el REVOLUTION PIC SERIAL PROGRAMMER para poder usar el Programm Editor que esta en la WEB. Me pareció muy piola y fácil, pero para pasar a ASSEMBLER solicita que este conectada esa tarjeta. 

Ya busque bastante en la web compiladores para basic, pero el que mejor me anda se cuelga... y hay muchos que son demos muy limitados.... y el de revolution esta bueno... por favor si alguien lo logro emular o crackear que me avise... 

Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Ene 2, 2006)

Hola yo tambien ando en busca de algo parecido a eso, a mi me ofrecen un programador para usar microcontroladores normales y programarlos con el editor basic de los picaxe, pero si esta un poco caro, curiosiando en la red encontre un lugar donde ofrecen un bootloader para programar  en forma parecida a Picaxe pero no indican conque programador debes cargar el bootloader, y tampoco conque programa podrias realizar tu programacion y descargarla al micro

http://www.x-robotics.com/ si logras investigar mas cosas me pones al tanto, tambien segui las ligas y si hay mas información pero no encontre la que te señalo. saludos


----------



## Raflex (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola, lo que necesitas es un conversor rs232 a ttl como el max232, en esta pagina encuentran el diagrama y el archivo para grabar en el micro.

http://www.microchipc.com/PIC16bootload/

Tambien el bootloader que encontraste debe funcionar con el mismo circuito.


----------

